# Pepper Cornbread in the new pellet smoker



## disco (Sep 21, 2015)

My first cook on the new Louisiana Grills smoker was chicken thighs and Peppered Cornbread. I will post the chicken thighs in the next post.

The reason I chose cornbread was the Louisiana Grill is supposed to maintain temperature and allow you to bake in it. I had to give that a try!

I normally make a cornbread that is made with flour and cornmeal and is kind of cake like. This time, I experimented with a cornbread made totally of cornmeal with no flour.

The great thing about a cornbread recipe is you can do most of the work ahead of time. You just have to mix the dry ingredients in one bowl, the liquid ingredients in another and any filling ingredients in a third. You can do this up to a day ahead. When it is time to put the cornbread in the oven, all  you have to do is mix the three bowls together and fire it in.

The ingredients are:

470 ml (2 cups) cornmeal
150 ml (3/4 cup) sugar
2 ml (1/2 teaspoon) baking soda
2 ml (1/2 teaspoon) salt
25 ml (2 tablespoons) lemon juice
300 ml (1 1/4 cups) heavy cream
2 eggs, lightly beaten
50 ml (1/4 cup) yogurt
80 ml (1/3 cup) water
25 ml (2 tablespoons) vegetable oil
150 grams (5 1/2 ounces) cheddar cheese, grated
30 ml (2 tablespoons) jalapeno pepper, finely chopped
75 ml (1/3 cup) green pepper, finely chopped
I mixed the cornmeal, sugar, baking soda and salt together and set them aside.













Pepper Cornbread 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015






I put the lemon juice in measure and stirred in the cream. I added the eggs, yogurt, water and oil. I covered it and put it in the refrigerator.













Pepper Cornbread 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015






I put the cheese and peppers in a container in the fridge.













Pepper Cornbread 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015






When I was ready to cook the cornbread, I preheated the smoker to 350 F (you could use an oven but where is the fun in that). I sprayed a 10 inch oven safe skillet with baking spray. I mixed the three containers together just until moist and there were a few lumps.













Pepper Cornbread 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015






I put the batter in the skillet and put it in the smoker for 30 minutes. I used a toothpick in the centre to make sure it came out clean showing the cornbread was done.













Pepper Cornbread 5.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015






I cut it into wedges and served it hot with smoked chicken thighs and She Who Must Be Obeyed's excellent broccoli salad.













Pepper Cornbread 6.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015


















Pepper Cornbread 7.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015


















Pepper Cornbread 8.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 21, 2015






*The Verdict*

I really like this cornbread. It is coarser than the cake type ones I have made previously. It has a nice chew from the cornmeal but isn’t tough at all. The peppers gave it a savoury taste. Using jalapeno and sweet peppers mean that it has a touch of heat but not enough to get in trouble with She Who Must Be Obeyed. I had another piece the next day with chili. Great. I had another piece reheated in the microwave with butter, syrup and bacon on the side for breakfast. Wonderful. This is a recipe I will make again.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks really good Dave....  Points.....


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks really good Dave....  Points.....



Thanks, Dave. I do like cornbread!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks great! I recently had corn meal pancakes those were a breakfast game changer now I want some cornbread!


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great! I recently had corn meal pancakes those were a breakfast game changer now I want some cornbread


Cornmeal pancakes? You are a cruel man, b-one. Now I have another todo list item!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice thread Disco, I do need to try this recipe !   Thanks for sharing !


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread Disco, I do need to try this recipe ! Thanks for sharing !


I hope you like it, Justin. It is different than the normal cake like cornbread but has a great flavour and texture.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2015)

Don't know how i missed this, great looking corn bread Disco! It's one of our favorites to make around here. We like to add corn kernels to the mix also.


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Don't know how i missed this, great looking corn bread Disco! It's one of our favorites to make around here. We like to add corn kernels to the mix also.


Thanks, Case. My regular cornbread has corn kernels in it too and is more cake like with flour added. This was an experiment with just corn meal. Now I have a real problem. I like both versions.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2015)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Case. My regular cornbread has corn kernels in it too and is more cake like with flour added. This was an experiment with just corn meal. Now I have a real problem. I like both versions.
> 
> Disco



I see no problem with that. We always make two batches. So make one of each! 

Mine is more like the batch you made in this thread, no flour.


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I see no problem with that. We always make two batches. So make one of each!
> 
> Mine is more like the batch you made in this thread, no flour.


So, why did you hold out on us and not tell us how good it is?


----------

